# Standing seam ice guards



## JONNYC (Mar 15, 2015)

I have installed the bolt on ice guards before on standing seam roofs.
I have a business i do work for that has a different type of standing seam roof. The seam looks like an upside down "j" instead of a straight seam. I have not found any bolt ons that would work for this type of roof.
The only options i can come up with are:

1. Clear glue ons. 
-owner does not want clear glue ons. 
-i cannot find glue ons in forest green. I have only found hunter green which is too dark.

2.screw down type
-all of screw downs i have found do not recommend using with standing seam
-i am not crazy about screwing into roof. 
-have found these in correct color to match roof.

Just curious if anyone has dealt with installing ice guards with this type roof. The upsidedown "j" shape goes up 1" goes over (horiz) 3/4" and back down 1/2".

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you checked out all the options available on s-5.com?

Maybe Crimp the 1/2" under the 3/4" so you can use an S-5-U clamp.

We ran into a similar issue last year but the vertical leg was 2" tall. We crimped the panel at each clamp location. Worked like a charm. It's a piece of cake if you have the right tool.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

We didn't take any photos of the ColorGard system but you can just barely see it on the left side of the photo taken of the gutter.
Notice how the s-5 clamp is attached sideways, unlike photos on the web site. The s-5-U clamp is reversible to accommodate either a right or left side leg.


----------



## JONNYC (Mar 15, 2015)

What clamping tool did you use if you dont mind me asking?
Thank you for your previous response. Really appreciate it.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

I have only seen 2 styles of stand-up hand crimpers. I'm sure there are other brands/designs.
The photos below show a kind that will do the job, but will work the dog piss out you using it.
There is another type which is not in the shop at the moment and I really dont feel like making a special trip out to snap a photo of it. 

If you could imagine the business end of the tool looks the same except its cock-eyed/at an angle with handles like a large pair of bolt cutters. One man can operate this tool all day long for days on end and stay way ahead of the crew installing the clamps. Wish I could tell you the name of the tool but nobody knows who makes it. Some of the old timers around here say its just always been here, it only has small spec's of its original paint job remaining and no identification markings on it as to the manufacture name.
You may want to put painters tape on the grabbers themselves to prevent scratching the panel paint/kynar finish.


----------

